# Elfman's Multiverse Of Madness



## JashandeepReehal (May 3, 2022)

Heyo! Wanted to see what y'all think of Danny Elfman's Score for Doctor Strange Multiverse Of Madness. Opinions?


----------



## KEM (May 3, 2022)

It’s out? I’ll have to give it a listen, I love what he’s been doing recently with the weird industrial rock/metal stuff


----------



## JashandeepReehal (May 3, 2022)

KEM said:


> It’s out? I’ll have to give it a listen, I love what he’s been doing recently with the weird industrial rock/metal stuff


yeah. he's kinda really experimental and fun recently. Still would have to watch the movie first to see how well i like the soundtrack but the album is out now.


----------



## KEM (May 3, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> yeah. he's kinda really experimental and fun recently. Still would have to watch the movie first to see how well i like the soundtrack but the album is out now.




Awesome I’ll give it a listen asap then! I’ve never seen the first Doctor Strange movie but this one definitely has my interest


----------



## JashandeepReehal (May 3, 2022)

KEM said:


> Awesome I’ll give it a listen asap then! I’ve never seen the first Doctor Strange movie but this one definitely has my interest


Nice. The first one is like in my top 3 favourite MCU films. Sadly o won't be watching The 2nd one soon as my high school finals have started and I'm on a movie ban now 🥲. Let's see


----------



## KEM (May 3, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> Nice. The first one is like in my top 3 favourite MCU films. Sadly o won't be watching The 2nd one soon as my high school finals have started and I'm on a movie ban now 🥲. Let's see



I’m sure it’ll be in theaters for quite awhile, hopefully you’ll be able to get the chance to go see it


----------



## JashandeepReehal (May 3, 2022)

KEM said:


> I’m sure it’ll be in theaters for quite awhile, hopefully you’ll be able to get the chance to go see it


Not really, sir. Here in India, our finals go for like over a month. Mine end on 13th June. We get a too stretched out datesheet 😂


----------



## Music01Bebe (May 4, 2022)

Again Michael Giacchino's themes and Wandas theme from "Wandavision" are barely there.
The general orchestra is significantly present throughout like always Elfman present. Giacchino incoperated Sitars, Tabla, Harpsichord and others (in the first Dr Strange) blending it seamlessly with the orchestra, but I can't say the same for this.

I know both composers styles are different but I can't stop thinking about how forgetful the Elfman Justice League soundtrack was. I am not saying that always using the orchestra is bad, but for these type of films i'm pretty sure something extra can be used in conjunction.

I still love listening to this score because of music theory and learning how music progresses from Point A to Point B


----------



## JashandeepReehal (May 4, 2022)

Music01Bebe said:


> Again Michael Giacchino's themes and Wandas theme from "Wandavision" are barely there.
> The general orchestra is significantly present throughout like always Elfman present. Giacchino incoperated Sitars, Tabla, Harpsichord and others (in the first Dr Strange) blending it seamlessly with the orchestra, but I can't say the same for this.
> 
> I know both composers styles are different but I can't stop thinking about how forgetful the Elfman Justice League soundtrack was. I am not saying that always using the orchestra is bad, but for these type of films i'm pretty sure something extra can be used in conjunction.
> ...


My opinion was the same. No disrespect to Elfman but The JL soundtrack was one of the most generic scores I've ever heard. JXL's Snyder Cut score was a Marvel in every way. And i did wish they had integrated Giacchino's score from the first one. It was wonderful. I can say I'm sorry disappointed in a few ways in this album. Musically it's wonderful. There are so many things to learn but still..... Something is missing


----------



## Music01Bebe (May 4, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> My opinion was the same. No disrespect to Elfman but The JL soundtrack was one of the most generic scores I've ever heard. JXL's Snyder Cut score was a Marvel in every way. And i did wish they had integrated Giacchino's score from the first one. It was wonderful. I can say I'm sorry disappointed in a few ways in this album. Musically it's wonderful. There are so many things to learn but still..... Something is missing


yeahh exactly, musically it is wonderful but some flavours are missing


----------



## JashandeepReehal (May 4, 2022)

Music01Bebe said:


> yeahh exactly, musically it is wonderful but some flavours are missing


Memorable is everything in these kind of films. Nothing from any of the tracks stuck in my head. I need something like that.


----------



## Music01Bebe (May 4, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> Memorable is everything in these kind of films. Nothing from any of the tracks stuck in my head. I need something like that.


This standout track from the first Dr Strange, is way more memorable. I'm guessing because of the Interwined themes and it's use here.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (May 4, 2022)

Music01Bebe said:


> This standout track from the first Dr Strange, is way more memorable



Yup. It definitely is.


----------



## Pier (May 5, 2022)

I've only skimmed it but in general it seems quite generic? There's not much madness to be honest.

"Grab my hand" and "Looking for Strange" is more what I was expecting since AFAIK this was supposed to be the darkest Marvel movie of all. It's mostly very dense orchestral triumphant stuff which personally I find very fatiguing.

Ironically I expected something closer to what Giacchino did for The Batman.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (May 5, 2022)

Pier said:


> I've only skimmed it but in general it seems quite generic? There's not much madness to be honest.


There was but there should be a constant flow through the madness. I rather found it a little...... Frustrating


Pier said:


> "Grab my hand" and "Looking for Strange" is more what I was expecting since AFAIK this was supposed to be the darkest Marvel movie of all. It's mostly very dense orchestral triumphant stuff which personally I find very fatiguing.


Yes. It was too triumphant for what i kinda expected. Doesn't really go well for what i was looking for when i heard it as the "darkest Marvel film"


Pier said:


> Ironically I expected something closer to what Giacchino did for The Batman.


EXACTLY. I kinda hoped Giacchino has better done the score though.


----------



## KMA (May 5, 2022)

I've been generally underwhelmed by MCU scores to date, but I'd also say that they are sometimes mixed too low for my tastes, so I'm sure that's colouring my perspective.

But I'm also an Elfman fan, so maybe I'll be whelmed this time.


----------



## davidnaroth (May 5, 2022)

As much as I enjoy and love anything Elfman, I do agree that the new age of score is much more fresh. The less bombastic, minimal, more emphasis on interesting sounds and arrangements than full arrangements, is what i really really love. Michael Giacchinos Batman was fantastic (although I kept wanting to hum the Imperial March)


----------



## JashandeepReehal (May 5, 2022)

KMA said:


> I've been generally underwhelmed by MCU scores to date, but I'd also say that they are sometimes mixed too low for my tastes, so I'm sure that's colouring my perspective.


You're not alone. A majority of listeners find MCU scores a little underwhelming. For music I think DC let's music be a big part of the film. As it's own character in the movie. In Marvel films mostly i just feel like it's there for the sake of it. There are a lot of Marvel scores i really like. I think Brains Tyler's Scores for Thor 2 and Iron Man 3 were Marvellous. It was sad they never hired him again. Honestly those two are the only Marvel scores that i recall and humm anytime. They're too memorable for me


----------



## JashandeepReehal (May 5, 2022)

davidnaroth said:


> As much as I enjoy and love anything Elfman, I do agree that the new age of score is much more fresh. The less bombastic, minimal, more emphasis on interesting sounds and arrangements than full arrangements, is what i really really love.


That is true. I agree. Nowadays we tend to get more attracted to the sound and formation of a single note. What we like nowadays is the building of that sound, the sound evolving, the designing behind it rather than too complex arrangements, is that right?


----------



## KMA (May 5, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> You're not alone. A majority of listeners find MCU scores a little underwhelming. For music I think DC let's music be a big part of the film. As it's own character in the movie. In Marvel films mostly i just feel like it's there for the sake of it. There are a lot of Marvel scores i really like. I think Brains Tyler's Scores for Thor 2 and Iron Man 3 were Marvellous. It was sad they never hired him again. Honestly those two are the only Marvel scores that i recall and humm anytime. They're too memorable for me


At the risk of wildly over-generalizing, the MCU films (and the later ones in particular) feel really dense to me, and I mean dense in the context of content. There is more action than drama or character development, so that results in more of a certain kind of cue, and the music often takes a backseat to the action. Of course I understand that this is the kind of film they're making, but this makes for a far less interesting musical experience. And it's even more pronounced when the story/script/acting doesn't resonate, as is sometimes the case with big action blockbusters.

Everyone who has scored one of these films is an excellent composer, of course. So it's always interesting to listen to a score on its own and think, "Wow, I never noticed any of this in the film". I've always felt like there are missed musical opportunities with these action blockbusters, but we musicians would say that, wouldn't we?


----------



## JashandeepReehal (May 5, 2022)

KMA said:


> At the risk of wildly over-generalizing, the MCU films (and the later ones in particular) feel really dense to me, and I mean dense in the context of content. There is more action than drama or character development, so that results in more of a certain kind of cue, and the music often takes a backseat to the action. Of course I understand that this is the kind of film they're making, but this makes for a far less interesting musical experience. And it's even more pronounced when the story/script/acting doesn't resonate, as is sometimes the case with big action blockbusters.
> 
> Everyone who has scored one of these films is an excellent composer, of course. So it's always interesting to listen to a score on its own and think, "Wow, I never noticed any of this in the film". I've always felt like there are missed musical opportunities with these action blockbusters, but we musicians would say that, wouldn't we?


Yes. Fair point. What I personally feel are most MCU. I repeat MOST. are meant to be action flicks for entertainment and like have a good chuckle here and there. And yeah so it's more about the action and fight rather than give the film an emotional background to hang on to. And that obviously i think suffers in the musical department. All those composers are excellent and been huge inspirations for me but when it comes to mcu, i think they're forced to do that more of a blockbuster flick kind of score. I feel like it's not really by choice


----------



## Mike Fox (May 16, 2022)

I personally loved what Elfman did with this soundtrack. The overall score complimented Sam Raimi’s directing style incredibly well (especially during moments when Dr Strange was battling his “dark hold” self), and it was great to hear hints of classic Elfman throughout its entirety.

The main theme is probably my favorite part of the entire soundtrack, as it’s very Elfman-ish.


----------



## KEM (May 16, 2022)

I saw the movie and the music had some cool moments but nothing particularly noteworthy (the only time I was like “yeah this music is dope” was the electronic stuff during fight with Mordo), and the music overall was incredibly low in the film mix so there might be even more moments I would’ve liked had I heard them. Not a bad score by any means but there wasn’t really anything that commanded my attention


----------

